# Very new and eager to learn



## Vivian Vinson (Oct 30, 2018)

I just purchased a vertical propane smoker 
My husband owns the Weber R2d2 BUT I wanted one for myself with easier start up 
I smoked chicken thighs and a small brisket the first day
Thighs were good but I used too much seasoning


----------



## Tom the meat smoker (Oct 30, 2018)

Welcome. You came to the right place to learn the art of smoking everything.


----------



## Hank R (Oct 30, 2018)

Welcome from Western Canada


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Oct 30, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Don’t forget to add your location, and be sure to post pics of your cook. I’ve learned the motto “Pics or it didn’t happen”. Good luck with the new grill. Pretty brave tackling a brisket on your first cook!


----------



## kruizer (Oct 30, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 30, 2018)

Welcome to the site, glad to have ya join.

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi Vivian, Welcome to SMF.com
Lots to read, and lots to learn from here!
Never worry about a bad cook. I always eat the evidence.
Then do different the next time.
Over seasoned cooks can be diluted by making other things from them. ;)
Never feel bad about what you feel was over seasoned.
Because next time, it will be sooo much better! :)
But you found a Great place to learn from. :D


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
Happy to have you join us!
Al


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 31, 2018)

Welcome aboard from Wisconsin :) You found a good treasure trove of knowledge here!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Oct 31, 2018)

Welcome, Vivian. It is great to have you. So much to learn, but so much fun learning. Let us know when you have questions or need help.


----------



## Braz (Oct 31, 2018)

Yeah, all these people are telling you what a great forum this is, how you'll learn so much, yada yada. But here's the problem with it. So many people post so many things about so many tasty cooks that you will never be able to keep up with the things you want to make. :D

Welcome, and have fun. You and Hubs need to try some smoker cookoffs.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 31, 2018)

Braz said:


> Yeah, all these people are telling you what a great forum this is, how you'll learn so much, yada yada. But here's the problem with it. So many people post so many things about so many tasty cooks that you will never be able to keep up with the things you want to make. :D
> 
> Welcome, and have fun. You and Hubs need to try some smoker cookoffs.


You can say that again. I got a ton of watched threads already, so easier to find what I want to do.


----------



## schlotz (Nov 1, 2018)

Welcome Vivian. Hey, we all have had less than satisfactory smokes. Don't let that get in the way. Good advice above and I will add: start recording notes for each smoke you do. Make sure to include all the good and not so good aspects. It makes a real difference as you progress.  Everyone has their own way. I record chronologically in the notes section of each recipe that's in my recipe app. Once I've had two or more successful runs I adjust the recipe to reflect that.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Nov 2, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana! Like everyone said, you can learn from trial and error. I smoked some stuff first starting out that was pretty disappointing. You just have to take your lumps and try something different next time. Plus if the turnout is that bad you can drown it in bbq sauce or ketchup, or even put it in a pot for soup to salvage the cook lol. No matter what, keep on smoking. There is a lot of knowledge on this site to soak up for next time. Good luck.


----------



## gnarlykaw (Nov 7, 2018)

welcome!  I document all my cooks, and then put them in my file.  Then, the next time i pick up a piece of meat, I look here for ideas, and my files, and then pick what tickles my fancy for the moment!  Now you have TWO cookbooks!  Have fun, and never sweat it!


----------

